
Tragically Lost in Joshua Tree’s Wild Interior - mattbierner
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/03/22/magazine/voyages-joshua-tree-lost-hiker.html
======
RoyTyrell
This article is behind a "soft" paywall so I'm unable to view it. It would be
nice if there was at least a "soft" policy that discouraged this.

~~~
pvaldes
Is about the problem that rescuers face in national parks with lost people and
some attempts to use computers to recreate their most probable route (taken as
a binary tree of decissions in each forking path point). Some nice infra-red
photos also of Yuccas and the park at night. An interesting article

